# OFFICIAL: Jack + for Peja, Bayless



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> The New Orleans Hornets and Toronto Raptors are in serious discussions on a five-player trade that would send Peja Stojakovic and Jerryd Bayless to the Raptors for Jarrett Jack, David Andersen and Marcus Banks, a source told ESPN.com Saturday.
> 
> The deal was close to being completed Friday night, but was held up over the amount of cash the Hornets would send to the Raptors in the trade.


Link

I need to mull this over for a while.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Trade with NOH going down*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=5828835

Trade is Jack, Andersen, Banks for Peja and Bayless and cash.

I have to think we buy out Peja and Bayless becomes the backup PG if this happens. Opens up minutes for Ed Davis, gets us a big expiring, and Bayless still has good potential. Nice trade. Probably neutral effect on team record, or even hurts a little in short term with chemistry.

Strengthens the bench for NOH.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: TRADE RUMOUR: Jack + for Peja + Bayless?*

It's an alright move if we're looking for more pingpong balls, but if we're trying to win some games this year this trade isn't going to help us.

I've been saying for a while that Calderon isn't durable as a starter. If he goes down after this trade we're left with Bayless as the only PG on the roster with some guy that we pick up off the D-League as his backup. That would just be terrible imo.

Like I said in the main forum, what exactly do the Raptors get out of this trade? If we wanted to trade Jack by himself there are more than enough teams that are interested in a solid backup PG. We can most certainly get more than Bayless in return considering he hasn't been playing all that well. Andersen and Banks are all expiring contracts themselves. It's not like we got to move unwanted contracts through this trade.

It would make a lot more sense to trade Jose instead of Jack. Jose has been playing well as of late and the Raptors should capitalize on it before his groin gives out again.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: TRADE RUMOUR: Jack + for Peja + Bayless?*

agree with seifer, 100%. this is more public relations than real capspace. they're freeing up (jarrett jack - jerryd bayless) $ of cap at the end of the year which, as far as i'm corcerned, might as well be nothing. The raps are significantly over the cap with or without this transaction. 

what it does do is free up some TPE money under the tax which may allow colangelo to save face a little by using a tiny piece of it without breaking the threshold, in the process "getting something back for bosh", and the media will go to work on us again (on both sides of the border- in polarly different ways).

whatever. tired of this nonsense. 

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

There are more confirmations that the deal is done now. What disturbs me is that Raps are supposedly planning to play Peja.
Probably hoping to flip him at the deadline if he plays well. But how much can we really get in that kind of a deal to make it worthwhile cutting the minutes of DD/Weems/Kleiza who are longer term pieces.
There has been talk of Kleiza playing more PF but that then cuts into Ed Davis time or Amir/Reggie.

I just don't see the fit for Peja. I see this ending badly. At least the buyout makes more sense for MLSE to save more cash in the deal.

The Bayless part of the trade makes use of the Bosh TPE. Which just makes it more odd that BC would not just take Beasley from MIA as he was such a dominant college player and low risk pick up.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Neither team seems to be confirming, just 3rd party sources. Given that Bayless can't be moved until Dec. 23rd, mentioning this trade now makes NO SENSE. The media could be screwing it up, and the leak may cause both parties to shy away?

Jack is a warrior, hate to see him go ... but don't see him getting any better. However, Bayless is a good prospect. 

Andersen is a great backup, but as many said, is most expendable now that Ed Davis is coming back and needs minutes. Good use of trading an asset while its value is high. 

Calderon / Bayless
Derozan / Barbosa
Weems / Stojakovic
Evans / Kleiza if Johnson is backing C
Bargnani / Davis (when healthy) or Johnson

It does put Kleiza in an awkward opsition ...

We lose a starter (Jack), a good rotation player (Andersen) and forever-benched Banks for 2 subs. Doesn't look like a good trade ... unless Bayless takes the reigns at the point with great play. Its a gamble on talent ... Bayless was 11th player taken in 08. 

lol - looks like Bayless and Jack were involved in a transaction before: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerryd_Bayless


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Official link:

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/hornets_trade_112010


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> The Toronto Raptors announced Saturday they have acquired guard Jerryd Bayless, forward Peja Stojakovic (stoy-AK-o-vich) and cash considerations from the New Orleans Hornets for centre David Andersen and guards Marcus Banks and Jarrett Jack.
> 
> “Acquisition of another emerging talent and the creation of additional salary cap flexibility in the coming years were the key drivers in making this deal,” said Raptors President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo. “Our plan of developing our existing young players and acquiring future assets remains our focus in retooling this Toronto basketball team.”


...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess the big question is what the word 'retooling' means to BC.

This guy is more slippery than Clinton, and that guy would argue about the meaning of the word 'is' to cover his ass. And be smug about it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

My biggest fear now is that BC will trade Peja for some quick fix before the deadline. I'm also not looking forward to Calderon missing his usual month during the season and us having to play Bayless/Barbosa at the 1.

Good luck to Jack I guess. He's going to have fun in NO since they have a great team this year.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

from BC press conference:
"If the last 4 years were about building around Chris Bosh, then the next 4 year are about building without Chris Bosh"

Still talking about 'flexibility', chips, and tools. Raps can be "nimble" with the new rules/CBA coming up. Typical blah, blah BC stuff.

Talks about young guys getting experience and competing. Potential of Bayless to fit in.

Likes focus and intensity of this year's club.

Definitely selling a long term plan as he tries to get his new contract. 25 mill expirings + 12 mill TPE.

"Winning is not the true issue right now. Its whether we are 'growing'."

Not sure of what Peja can bring. No promises. Will assess where he is.

Jack was not the leader that fans/press may think. Void of leadership in locker room to start year.

On his contract - not thought about it (pure BS). Focus on changing course/rebuilding. Flexibility again. Develop young players. Be entertaining, try hard, work hard.

Would take Anderson back if he gets waived. Davis still going to D League for couple weeks. Then should get more opportunity here. May play Kleiza/Wright more at PF.

Not going to sign 3rd PG right now.

Seems like he may wait for the new cba rule before making a big move. Will depend on other teams changing direction and wanting to move a player.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

What happened to the clause that Bayless can't be traded until end of December? Is that not an issue? When will he play his first game as a Raptor? I'm kinda confused ....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I believe he could not be packaged in a trade til then. With the TPE we could do 2 separate deals so technically Bayless was traded alone. At least that is what I heard from a couple of places.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

magnificent win, if they can bring this play hard every minute attitude ecvery game we could shockingly sneak under he rader into the post season its doubdful but if the bucks were last year why cant we.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Jack was not the leader that fans/press may think. Void of leadership in locker room to start year..


This is what really grinds my gears. We all thought he was a leader because you allowed us to think he was. If he wasn't, why on earth did you promote him in that vain? 

BC will always say what he thinks the people want to hear.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well like this trade or not Peja and Bayless both played well tonight in their debuts against the Sixers. Peja only played 6 minutes but he looked very impressive in his short amount of time on the court.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If Peja can keep us the kind of play he showed today for another couple of weeks I think Kleiza could quickly become the odd man out.

Move his longer term deal and keep Peja's expiring. Kleiza's limitations are becoming a little disturbing and I don't think Raps would miss him at all. Weems/DD/Barbosa/JWright/ plus Peja for this year is more than enough.

Barbosa is another question though. Do we keep him for next season, do we move him for a first round pick, do we extend him if he opts out? Barbosa and Reggie are key questions for this summer. Raps could take a step backward without them, and what they bring is not easily replaced. But BC could severely overpay to keep them which could be just as bad.

That is the same kind of problem I saw with the Parker/Rasho/Garbo signings. Sure it worked for a year or two but how do you replace those guys in 3 years when they are likely done and keep the momentum of the team going.

that is why building with youth is preferable and drafting well is key.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Reggie Evans is our long term solution at the 4. Once Amir figures out how to limit his fouls he is much more suited to be a starter than Reggie. We also have Ed Davis waiting, although we might be able to turn him into a 5.

As fun as it is watching this team win we need to look at the big picture and make the necessary moves that will help us in the long run. If we can find good value for Evans/Barbosa I think we need to pull the trigger and collect prospects/picks.

As for Kleiza I think it's still too early to ask to move him. If DeRozan continues to struggle I think it might be worth a try to start Kleiza along with Weems at the 2/3. Those 3 guys are interchangeable and it's a luxury for us to be able to go with whoever is playing well.

As for Peja I don't think he's going to play that much. He got into the game tonight mainly because it's the first game. I don't see him getting minutes in front of our young guys.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

More thoughts about trades. I think if we're going trade Evans or Barbosa the trade would be right before the deadline. Usually around that time if one of the contending teams makes a move to improve their roster it will trigger a series of moves by other contenders to improve theirs as well. Moreover by that time the Raptors should be well out of the playoff picture because let's face it, despite the recent success I don't really see us hanging around .500 by mid Feb. 

If and when BC starts looking for trade partners we have a lot of leverage because we have guys like Evans/Barbosa/Kleiza/Peja that are solid role players that have been to the playoffs. If Evans and Barbosa continues to perform at this level we might be able to get a lottery protected 1st out of them. We can also combine them with the Miami pick to try to get a higher pick.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The only problem I see with your theory is that 34/35 wins could potentially land a team the 8 seed in the East. And I think our improved play, while it could just be a temporary emotional high for the team, puts us into that 32-34 win upside. And if playoffs are still in reach I don't see MLSE letting go of 2 home playoff games for a chance at a better pick.

The bottom half of the East looks so balanced right now that I can see the 7/8 seed having a lower record than usual because there are less teams giving away games at the very bottom. Just PHI right now is that bad.

What do you think of JWright? Have you seen enough from him, or little enough from Kleiza, that you would be comfortable with DD/Weems/Wright being just as effective a trio for the short term.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Wright is in our future plans. In the past he might be useful backing up guys like Hedo/Kapono because Wright is a defensive specialist that can't do anything else. Weems/DeRozan are all capable defenders that we don't really need a specialist like that off the bench.

As for the playoffs I still think it's going to take around 40 wins to make it in. 35 wins would be a record and as bad as the East is this year it just doesn't seem like that type of year.

And if we do end up making it in as a 8th seed, I don't have a problem with keeping Evans and Barbosa until end of the year. I don't think we'll be able to re-sign Evans at the end of the year with the way that he's playing. While I would like to get something for him he is a good influence on our young players so the team still benefits by not trading him this year.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

J.Jack bring bad luck for NO, they lost 2 straight since he join the team.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Klieza's deal will be hard to move unless some likes him more asa PF , I think his natural position he has the hieght and bulk to play there, I have liked him coming off the bench better he brings a crashing the paint style better suited for the 2nd unit, he can post up occupy the post and free up things for guys like Barbosa on the wing. Good hustle and shooting range.
I think he is a quality back upcould try him at PF at times when Amir is on.


----------

